

The Code Zombies of StackOverflow - bubblicious
http://www.nicolasbize.com/blog/the-code-zombies-of-stackoverflow/

======
whitten
A reasonable strategy for developmet and a clever title for the blog entry.

As someone who uses an unusual computer environment, I echo nicolas' statement
that thinking about the problem and trying for a solution first is a good way
of keeping the job interesting and becoming an expert.

